# 3-way Divided Betta Tank



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it looks absolutely excellent. i love it.
do you have CO2 on there? how do you get the rotala to grow? my baracks cant really do stems.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> it looks absolutely excellent. i love it.
> do you have CO2 on there? how do you get the rotala to grow? my baracks cant really do stems.


Wow, thanks! :icon_smil The rotala are clippings from my other tank, no CO2. It does have almost 4 watts per gallon, time and height from tank is approximate, lol. I work evenings, so I turn it on around 10 am, off around 3 or so. If I'm off work, I just leave one on during the evening. I was getting algae, so I added a zebra nerite and oto to each section, and started slightly OD'ing Excel daily. 6 days, no algae .

Oh, and the Bettas... They are a disparate bunch, next go round, I think I will settle on one type, lol.
DTHM- without the flash, he looks velvety black


Red DSPK- have to try no flash. Dragonscale, plakat, and mustard gas are becoming faves.


EE, the one that started it all, lol. Mr Personality, knew nothing about bettas when I got him.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful Bettas, TeteRouge!


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

GreenBliss said:


> Beautiful Bettas, TeteRouge!


Thanks!


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice!!! Question, are your bettas always flaring at each other?


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

dtejeda.arias said:


> Nice!!! Question, are your bettas always flaring at each other?


Thanks! No, they don't pay much attention to each other, except when two of them are near the enlarged holes in the divider grid (put there to encourage water flow at the front) Even then, its not for long. The pink EE is the most aggressive, (well, he _is_ pink. "A Boy Named Sue", LOL?) but even with him nothing stressful.


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks good. I don't have a divided tank but I have a male and female in tanks next to each other and they never pay each other any mind either.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

wendyjo said:


> Looks good. I don't have a divided tank but I have a male and female in tanks next to each other and they never pay each other any mind either.


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

everyone loves a good 3-way, and this one delivers.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

:hihi: :hihi: :hihi:


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG, it looks so much better than when I did divided tank. Your HM looks lovely! I am in love! The tank is so beautiful!


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

Oceangirl said:


> .... Your HM looks lovely! I am in love! The tank is so beautiful!


Thanks! The HM came from Petco.. LOL, I did a divided tank eons ago to separate some unexpected fry from general tank and _hated_ it. Of course, it was one of those overpriced blue and clear ones from PetWhatever. This was inspired by seeing some nice ones, getting hooked on Bettas, and not wanting the expense and work of multiple tanks all over. If I ever do another, it will be a 20 long...:biggrin:


----------

